# ντιβανοκασέλα = divan with storage, couch with storage



## pidyo (Sep 19, 2011)

Σε κάποια λεξικά, η ντιβανοκασέλα αποδίδεται στα αγγλικά ως ottoman. Ottoman όμως δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό, αλλά μάλλον ένα υποπόδιο το οποίο μπορεί να έχει και μικρό αποθηκευτικό χώρο.

Έχει κανείς συναντήσει άλλον αγγλικό όρο που να βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στη ντιβανοκασέλα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Τη σύγχρονη ντιβανοκασέλα τη λένε _divan bed_. Το μπαουλοντίβανο ο Κοραής το έχει _combination divan-chest_, αλλά δεν το ξέρουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες. Πώς είναι περίπου αυτό που θέλεις να περιγράψεις;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 19, 2011)

Εχμ, δεν ξέρω τις διαφορές της σύγχρονης ντιβανοκασέλας από το μπαουλοντίβανο. Εγώ εννοώ ξύλινο έπιπλο με αποθηκευτικό χώρο σε μέγεθος και διαστάσεις ντιβανιού. Μάλλον το divan-chest του Κοραή δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Ίσως είναι πιο ασφαλές το *sofa storage trunk*, γιατί το chest μπορεί να σημαίνει συρτάρια.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 19, 2011)

Μερσί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Μας κάνουν τα captain('s )beds;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 19, 2011)

Αυτά είναι μάλλον κρεβάτια με αποθηκευτικό χώρο, παρά μπαουλοντίβανα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Τελευταία πρόταση:

*divan with storage
couch with storage
*


----------

